#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Communication skill tips and trics

## ravindra mohan

:D: how can i aquire good communication skills?





  Similar Threads: Maths Shortcut Trics pdf download Skill required for engineer Skill Development Program And Training , Skill Development Courses Communication & skill development program Doc Communication skill lab, Full notes, e-Book, Lab manual

----------


## gmk1224

we want to design a circuit which receives the mobile signals with full strength

----------


## V.JHANSI

Ok. But  i want chemical engineering books

----------

